
The Discount Airline Model Is Coming for Europe’s Railways - acjohnson55
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-17/the-discount-airline-model-is-coming-for-europe-s-railways
======
ggm
I hold grave fears for the outcome. Continental European trains are my go-to
for high service outcomes. UK ex-national rail, now segmented, privatized and
bastardized into a mess, is where I suspect this will head.

the UK experience is that de-nationalization and reduction in capital
investment in track, signals and rolling stock go hand in hand: The outcomes?
massive price rises for worse service delivery.

unbundled LCC models are based on very bad economics (in my opinion) which
reduce the human experience chasing profit by allowing lunatics like Tony Ryan
to joke about coin-in-the-slot lavatories, and stand-up flights.

Don't do it. Please. I'll stop whining now, but seriously, just don't. I don't
want to go back to straight-drop toilet holes and closed carriage models.

